# for-schleife (JavaScipt)



## lando123456 (26. Jul 2012)

Hallo Liebe Forum Gäste

Ich habe ein kleines Problem ich habe eine Schleife aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich das gleiche mit einer for-Schleife bewirken kann. Das ist denke ich mal relativ einfach aber bin noch sehr neu im gebiet Java.

Mein bisherige schleife siet so aus 



```
<script type="text/javascript">
var x = 1;
var zahl = 10; 
var text = "";
var eins = 1;
do {
   var einmalEins = x * x;
   text = text + x + ' mal ' + x + ' ist ' + einmalEins + "<br>"; 
   x = x + 1;
} while (x <= zahl);
document.write(text);




</script>
```


Nun wollte ich das gleiche mit einer for-Schleife machen aber verstehe es einfach nicht.
Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG Tim


----------



## faetzminator (26. Jul 2012)

1. Das ist JavaScript und nicht Java!
2. Dein Schleifenkopf sähe wie folgt aus: [c]for (var x = 1; x <= zahl; x++)[/c]


----------



## lando123456 (26. Jul 2012)

..


----------



## lando123456 (26. Jul 2012)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> 1. Das ist JavaScript und nicht Java!
> 2. Dein Schleifenkopf sähe wie folgt aus: [c]for (var x = 1; x <= zahl; x++)[/c]



Also mein eigentliches problem ist eigentlich das ich das mit der Ausgabe net weiß der Schleifenkopf ist ja einfach aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was bei ausgabe hin muss?


----------



## bERt0r (26. Jul 2012)

Hier werden Sie geholfen: Internet


----------



## faetzminator (26. Jul 2012)

lando123456, versteh dein Problem nicht. Bitte Frage verständlich stellen.


----------



## nillehammer (26. Jul 2012)

Du baust in der Schleife einen String zusammen, der die Quadrate aller durchlaufenen Werte (also von x bis zahl) enthält. Bei x=3 und zahl=5 sieht der String so aus:

```
3  mal  3 ist 9<br>4  mal  4 ist 16<br>5  mal  5 ist 25<br>
```
Es handelt sich dabei also um einen String, der von einem Browser wg. der <br>-Tags in drei Zeilen dargestellt wird.

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
document.write
```
 schreibst Du diesen String genau an die Stelle des Dokuments, an der Dein Script steht. Wenn Dein script zwischen z.B. <header>...</header> steht, wird es dort hingeschrieben und da gehört es natürlich nicht hin.

Tips zur Verbesserung:
- Mache Dir Gedanken über gute Namen für alles. In diesem Fall die Variablen. x heißt besser start, zahl heißt besser ende und einmaleins heißt besser quadrat
- var eins = 1; ist überflüssig, weg damit
- Schreibe lieber <br /> statt <br>, ist dann auch XHTML-konform
- Schreibe Dir eine function mit zwei Übergabeparametern _start_ und _end_. Die kann dann in den Header. Dort, wo Du die Ausgabe haben möchtest (irgend wo im body) rufst Du sie dann auf.


----------

